# Dental hygienist jobs in dubai



## fifi70 (May 28, 2012)

My husband has worked in Dubai for 9 months and has settled into his new job. I am a Dental Hygienist in Scotland and would like to relocate with our 2 children to Dubai and work there. Most jobs I see advertised say that I would need a DHA certificate to apply. I have found the DHA website but unsure what to do! Is there anyone that can help?? Thank you


----------



## Mr.DubaiGov (May 26, 2012)

Go physically to Health Care city, and search for the building which in it Enirates bank.
In there ul find the DHA and u they will assist u by giving u some forms to fill and apply for an appointment/test with them.

Regards


----------



## fifi70 (May 28, 2012)

Oh my goodness. So to practise as a Dental Hygienist you have to actually travel over there to get a licence? Not as easy as I thought considering I reside in the UK at present :-/ I wont be visiting until the summer months now. It will have to be something I need to do on my holidays then!!! Thank you for your reply on this matter though Mr.DubaiGov ;-)


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

maybe ask your husband to call them or talk to them if he is based in dubai ?


----------



## fifi70 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks rsinner. I have let my hubby know that he has some homework to do for me over there. To find the DHA and get all the lowdown on what I need to do etc


----------



## Maisa (Aug 10, 2012)

*Career*

Hey, I've been living in Dubai for almost 6years now. I believe that the freezone areas do not require DHA licences. I used to work at one of the hospitals at Dubai Healthcare City and I know they have a different licensing body.




fifi70 said:


> My husband has worked in Dubai for 9 months and has settled into his new job. I am a Dental Hygienist in Scotland and would like to relocate with our 2 children to Dubai and work there. Most jobs I see advertised say that I would need a DHA certificate to apply. I have found the DHA website but unsure what to do! Is there anyone that can help?? Thank you


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Maisa said:


> Hey, I've been living in Dubai for almost 6years now. I believe that the freezone areas do not require DHA licences. I used to work at one of the hospitals at Dubai Healthcare City and I know they have a different licensing body.


Dear Maisa

*I used to work at one of the hospitals at Dubai Healthcare City and I know they have a different licensing body.*

So you still need a licence don't you?? And DHCC licences are gainable either via the specific institution based in DHCC sponsoring you or if you goto DOH in DHCC and jump through hoops, so for both one has to be present in Dubai.

Please give correct advice to people and don't hazard a guess, especially if you worked for a company in DHCC you would know that. The original poster has asked how to get a DOH licence.


----------



## fifi70 (May 28, 2012)

Seemingly The DHA require a Dental Hygienist to have the 2 year Diploma in Dental Hygiene and not the 1 year!? I did my course over 1 year and I have lots of experience spanning nearly 20years and I will find it so unfair if I cant get the Licence because of this. Recent news from my Dentist School now say its changing to a 3 year Degree course starting this year......So...what does that mean? The 2 year course people are not good enough now?? :confused2:


----------

